# Update 594 on 222k



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Anyone have a problem with this update?

Turned on tv this morning and no audio/video, on tv one, just audio on tv 2.

Did a hard reboot on reciever and everything came back. 

First time this has happened. Is this normal?

I also noticed after the 593 update I was experiencing some intermintent pixelation that I never had before, and I checked everything, connections were good, weather not a issue. Maybe 594 update will correct that.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Actually it's a new version of FW L5.94.

Yes it's normal - in case of unusual behavior of STB after upgrade to new version of FW do cold reboot.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

P Smith said:


> Actually it's a new version of FW L5.94.
> 
> Yes it's normal - in case of unusual behavior of STB after upgrade to new version of FW do cold reboot.


Thanks!


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Anyone else experiencing any problems after the 593/594 update?

I still notice occasional [ very brief] pixellation. Nothing has changed set up wise, weather not the issue. Just started right after the update.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's versions notation:*L5.93* and *L5.94*.

[Why you still use this awkward notation: "593/594 update" ?]


----------



## quigleymd (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm having major problems and I'm running firmware L5.94.

Sometime this month my 222k started rebooting during the day. This
wouldn't be that big of a deal, but after reboot its also almost
always getting stuck on the 'Starting Up...' screen. This started out
as a minor inconvenience, requiring me to reboot it by removing power
once or twice a day, but has progressed to the point the box is
unusable. It is now rebooting so often that I can't get it to stay on
long enough to do the sending of diagnostic information to Dish (Menu
-> System Setup -> Diagnostics -> Analysis -> Connection -> Check
Signal -> Send).

It progressed from usable to unusable over the course of a day. Before
becoming unusable, I was able to to a 'Check Switch' and also check my
signal levels, both of which looked reasonable. I've pasted the Check
Switch results below:

Check Switch
Sat 1 Sat 2
Port: 1 2 3 4 ALL THE SAME
Sat: 77 72 61.5 X
Trans: OK OK OK X
Device: 1K.4 1K.4 1K.4 1K.4
Status: Reception Verified
Switch: DPP 1K.4 w/Separator

For testing purposes, I've simplified my wiring so that the 222k is
now directly connected to my 1k.4, no diplexers or anything, just the
receiver, DP+ Seperator, ground block and LNB. I've tested the quality
of my ground and tried different power outlets, including using a UPS.
I've tested with the receiver connected to TV1 with just Component
Video, with just HDMI, and both with and without a broadband
connection. Nothing seems to make a difference.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to where to go from here? I'm
thinking that I'll be calling Dish and asking for a new receiver.
Unfortunately, I'm not subscribed to the DHPP.

Thanks!


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

I asked Dish Tech help if my reciever needs to be replaced will it cost me? I explained I could set up the new reciver myself. 
They said it would just be a shipping charge of 15$.

My problem is not as severe as yours, and I'm no expert here, but It does sound to me like your reciever is bad.

I'd give them a call soon.

good luck!


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

P Smith said:


> That's versions notation:*L5.93* and *L5.94*.
> 
> [Why you still use this awkward notation: "593/594 update" ?]


Fine.

Do you have any answer to the problem?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Only one - the box is in bad shape and should be replaced.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

For brief pixelation?


Seems like there could be a fix for this.


----------



## quigleymd (Dec 24, 2011)

Just an FYI, Dish agreed to replace my box today, free of charge citing it as defective. Thanks!


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

quigleymd said:


> Just an FYI, Dish agreed to replace my box today, free of charge citing it as defective. Thanks!


Do you have to pay shipping?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Shipping charges only apply if you don't have the Protection Plan on your acccount. Thanks.



satcrazy said:


> Do you have to pay shipping?


----------

